# Amp Giveaway - V2 Vibe



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm a part-time amp designer/builder, and I'm gonna give away one of my latest designs at the end of January. I thought I'd provide some details here because I'd prefer this amp to go to someone in Canada. VIVA CANADA!!!

Everything will be run on my own website and announced on facebook (links below), but I'll post details here too if people are interested. Details on how to enter the amp giveaway will be given out 'officially' in the next 1-3 days. 

The amp will not come with a head shell; it may or may not come with a full compliment of tubes - I'm currently talking to tube vendors for in-kind contributions. 

Some history: I have run two or three "amp lottos" on another forum (interested folks could search the MyLesPaul Squawk Box for 'amp lotto'). The 'winner' of those amps actually had to pay about $400 (a pretty good deal). This time, the amp will be free, but the 'winner' will be asked to pay the actual shipping costs and will have to purchase a head shell (and possibly tubes) on his/her own.

I am really proud of the quality of this amp. I don't post gut shots any more, but I would say that the build quality is on par with offerings from top boutique brands (e.g., Wizard, Friedman, etc.). I don't do OCD right-angle wiring, but it's built like a tank and has a well-thought-out layout and grounding scheme. The circuit is unique. It is something that Marshall should have built in the 80s but never did.

Now some details about the amp itself:
- a pair of 6V6s (JJ or EH preferred) in power amp. Push-pull for 20 watts. Fixed bias with trim pot for each tube. Will also accept 6L6 (but not EL34)
- negative feedback loop with Presence and Body (aka resonance, depth) controls
- custom Heyboer PT and OT designed by Bruce Egnater for his seminar amps.
- Hammond choke
- 12V DC for preamp tubes
- preamp designed for vintage "Marshall" tones from the 70s and 80s. The Vibe knob allows you to go from "Plexi" era to "800" era, although the circuit isn't a clone of either iconic amp.

Ok, here are two links to where the giveaway will be announced and run:
website: Blog
Facebook: V2 Amplification


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2018)

Wow!
That's mighty generous of you.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Looks great. 

I *REALLY* don't need another amp at my age, but it's good to see an independent entrepreneur promoting himself.

Best wishes for your business in 2019!


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

I am in! Very generous of you.
If I get lucky and score this, I’d take it to a couple of local dealers and let them and their clientele play with it for a bit. Spread the love so to speak. It’s gotta be hard to get the word out.
I am about to get a Princeton custom built from a local guy (Brian Luckhurst) and I cannot wait! I am hooked already on the custom build thing.
A Marshall is next. I will surely be checking out your stuff.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why no more gut shots? Too many obsessive pixel-peepers commenting on how the amp sounds by the way it looks?


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Love the black tweed/piping/offset aesthetic. Looks great! I really need to look into setting up some kind of throwaway Facebook account for these types of things.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I *REALLY* don't need another amp at my age, but it's good to see an independent entrepreneur promoting himself.
> 
> Best wishes for your business in 2019!


Thanks!
Self-promotion is part of the reason for doing this. However, I build amps for fun, not profit, at this time, and so it's mainly for fun. Basically, I'm learning the ropes without having to rely on profit 

I will reveal another reason for doing this shortly....


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

madhermit said:


> Out of curiosity, why no more gut shots? Too many obsessive pixel-peepers commenting on how the amp sounds by the way it looks?


I used to post gut shots, but the 'big boys' typically don't go out of their way to show folks (including other builders) what's under the hood. I'm not aiming to be one of the big boys (I'll continue to do this for fun for the time being), but I'm trying to figure out all the important aspects of the amp-building industry. Plus, I build things differently from most other guys, and so I'd like to keep some things secret for now 

Some info on the build: 
- PCB for most of the power supply, including 12V dc for preamp heaters. Designed in house.
- Turret board for most everything else. Designed and built from scratch in house.
- Hand wired in house with clean (electronically and visually) "lead dress". 
- grounding scheme and layout optimized for low noise.
- world's most superior standby switch (which is to say that there is no standby switch)


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

ga20t said:


> Love the black tweed/piping/offset aesthetic. Looks great! I really need to look into setting up some kind of throwaway Facebook account for these types of things.


That cab was built by a pedal-board builder in San Diego, who is now out of business. It was a hassle to get, and so I will probably never part with it


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

stormbringer said:


> I don't do OCD right-angle wiring, but it's built like a tank and has a well-thought-out layout and grounding scheme.


Thanks for observing best audio practices.
I'm in (if one can be in without facebook).


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

No facebook access will be required.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very cool and I see you're in Vancouver. Would it be possible to stop by some time to hear what your amps sound like?


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Very cool and I see you're in Vancouver. Would it be possible to stop by some time to hear what your amps sound like?


Absolutely!
I have a few other amps built, and I'm currently working on one with a new 10W power supply. The prototype of that amp sounded killer, but I'm waiting for a new output transformer to arrive before I can put that one together. Ideally, you could come over once that one is up and running.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

stormbringer said:


> Absolutely!
> I have a few other amps built, and I'm currently working on one with a new 10W power supply. The prototype of that amp sounded killer, but I'm waiting for a new output transformer to arrive before I can put that one together. Ideally, you could come over once that one is up and running.


Cool. I'm in Squamish but I go to Vancouver quite often. Let me know when you have it up and running.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Kerry Brown said:


> Cool. I'm in Squamish but I go to Vancouver quite often. Let me know when you have it up and running.


Let me know when you're going, Kerry, and I'll try to meet you there. We can make it a 'thang' and also waste half of much of Mr. Stormbringer's time. 

You're actually in Coquitlam, correct @stormbringer ?


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Yessir.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats awesome! Thanks @stormbringer 
Car repairs has me not getting anything new, anytime soon, and ive been gassing for an 800 for some time!
In like flynn, and liked on FB too


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

ok the 'official' announcement has gone out. The purpose of the giveaway is to raise a bit of money for ovarian cancer research (and support). I'm asking people to donate $10 directly to Ovarian Cancer Canada.

Details on my amp blog site:
Enter to win a V2 Vibe


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Update:

The Vibe will now come in a tolex-covered head cab built and provided free of charge by Michael Mortimer of Gryphin Amplification!!!
Check out Gryphin Amplification - Custom Built Guitar Amps to see the quality of their craftsmanship.

Here's the headshell:


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Kerry Brown said:


> Cool. I'm in Squamish but I go to Vancouver quite often. Let me know when you have it up and running.





High/Deaf said:


> Let me know when you're going, Kerry, and I'll try to meet you there. We can make it a 'thang' and also waste half of much of Mr. Stormbringer's time.
> 
> You're actually in Coquitlam, correct @stormbringer ?


@Kerry Brown and @High/Deaf - 

I've finished up a new design and would like some feedback on it and the Vibe. Still wanna come by some time?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

stormbringer said:


> Update:
> 
> The Vibe will now come in a tolex-covered head cab built and provided free of charge by Michael Mortimer of Gryphin Amplification!!!
> Check out Gryphin Amplification - Custom Built Guitar Amps to see the quality of their craftsmanship.
> ...



Thats awesome!
Hoping to see my name come up!
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

good luck everyone from here who entered, and to the o/p, that's a very cool thing you have going


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

It is something very important to me, so thank you all! 

cab has been shipped from the UK.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@stormbringer . I'm in. Just a little busy for the next week and a half, and then things quiet down. I'll hit you back then. @Kerry Brown ?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> @stormbringer . I'm in. Just a little busy for the next week and a half, and then things quiet down. I'll hit you back then. @Kerry Brown ?


I’ve had a crazy week. I need some down time. A week or so sounds good. Weekday afternoons are best for me. Any day except Tuesday.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Here is the Vibe in its new headshell (courtesy of Modulus Amplification). I must still drill for the chassis mounting and perhaps add a V2 badge.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

now that's purdy!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just played through this amp. If you're into Marshall stuff, especially from the 60s through the 80s, you'll love this amp. It has a dual level controls like a JTM with jumpered inputs but more range of gain. It has a few extra switches and a Vibe control that sweeps the gain from classic rock to hair metal / JCM800 levels (he makes a Caldera if you really want full-on 800 tones). Well thought-out features and excellent, hand-made build quality, plus a nice headshell to boot. 

If you haven't entered this contest and like Marshalls, you really should. You may get lucky.

Thanks for the guided tour, @stormbringer . Lots of fun!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I just played through this amp. If you're into Marshall stuff, especially from the 60s through the 80s, you'll love this amp. It has a dual level controls like a JTM with jumpered inputs but more range of gain. It has a few extra switches and a Vibe control that sweeps the gain from classic rock to hair metal / JCM800 levels (he makes a Caldera if you really want full-on 800 tones). Well thought-out features and excellent, hand-made build quality, plus a nice headshell to boot.
> 
> If you haven't entered this contest and like Marshalls, you really should. You may get lucky.
> 
> Thanks for the guided tour, @stormbringer . Lots of fun!


Will do. I'm itching for JTM tone lately


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> Will do. I'm itching for JTM tone lately


While probably not being a dead-on JTM clone (I'd need the amps back to back to compare that closely), this is definitely in the ballpark. Plus, it does a lot more. 

I like the power level, too. Enough to gig with but not so much that it's overkill. We never got past about 9 oclock in his room and it was loud through a vertical 212.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

It is an awesome amp. I joined @High/Deaf to check out John’s amps. The Vibe is more versatile but I think I preferred the Caldera. I usually don’t use a lot of gain but the Calera’s gain just sounded perfect to my ears. If I was buying one I’d probably go with the Vibe. It does more and can come pretty close to the tone of the Caldera.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

The entry period is now closed! Tabulating names, checking the list twice....


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

It was great to meet up with @Kerry Brown and @High/Deaf . I'm honoured that they came out to try my amps...


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

The winner of the V2 Vibe is announced on my blog page (link below). Thanks to all who expressed interest! I wish I could have given a free amp to everyone!

And the winner is....


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

So is the person who won someone from here?


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that is pretty cool, congrats to the winner!

I guess I should hang out here more often


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

stormbringer said:


> The winner of the V2 Vibe is announced on my blog page (link below). Thanks to all who expressed interest! I wish I could have given a free amp to everyone!
> 
> And the winner is....


Lucky stiff. Great amp. And a well-run event. Congrats!


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't think the winner is from this forum.
It was a fun - and exhausting - process. And I still have to drill the cab to mount the chassis. And find out if the winner wants tubes and an FX loop. And ship the amp...


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry to beat this dead horse, but I just purchased an amazing LP-style guitar and wanted to share a photo. The tone through the Vibe is INSANE!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Did you purchase it in their North Van store? They usually have some really nice gear in their “vault”.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

No, I was/am on their waitlist for a Troubadour but bit the bullet and purchased this from CL. So happy


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

I finally had a chance to mount the Vibe in the head cab (measure 8 times, drill four times). The winner wants a loop, so I'll install one tomorrow.


----------



## stormbringer (Aug 27, 2014)

The Lotto Amp found its way home to its new owner, who made a clip while testing it out for the first time.


----------

